

The CrunchFund: Actually, Tim, We Don’t All Have “Different” Standards - AndrewClyde
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/02/crunchfund/

======
movingahead
For the first time, I have seen someone calling his ultimate boss "Fuck you"
on Twitter. Tim Anderson and AOL have handled this situation in the worst
possible manner, but it is sad to see people questioning Arrington's ethics
over this matter. TC (for that matter, anything popular) draws a lot of
different opinions, but no one can deny that Arrington and TC have done
startups a lot of good.

Will TC be the same now ? I don't know. The fact that Mike is no longer at the
top, controlling things, makes me feel that AOL may misuse TC. Why did
Arrington have to involve AOL in this deal is beyond my understanding ? He has
enough repute to set up a VC fund on his own.

Arrington has owed up to his mistakes in the past, and I hope he is writing a
post explaining how he plans to handle the conflict of interest between AOL,
CrunchFund and TC.

------
jameswilsterman
What percent of stories on TechCrunch these days are about TechCrunch?

